# Dizzy spells....just FYI



## richg99 (Feb 26, 2017)

Just thought I'd relate this for anyone who might find themselves similarly affected. I am 77 so I hope this sort of thing doesn't affect all of you young whippersnappers..... for awhile, or never.

A month or so ago I fainted in my boat while fishing. Luckily, I was in the middle of my 16 ft tinny, and simply dropped over while reaching down for something. Woke up after what might have only been a minute or so, and went in and got checked out at the Brazosport Hospital. 

Everything was fine, so we chalked it up to dehydration and the lack of anything to eat for 16 hours or so. 

Many weeks later, I started having tiny, instantaneous dizzy spells. They might occur two or three times an hour. They were gone before I realized that they were there. They went on for a number of days and I saw my regular internist. He couldn't find anything and send me on to a cardiologist.

EKG; treadmill; and a number of blood tests caused him to CHANGE MY MEDICATIONS. He took one pill away, substituted another one, and cut in half another pill that I was taking.

It took three or so days to see the results. NO DIZZY spells after four days!

I went back in and had more blood work. Now, all is well.

We have no idea why the dizziness started, but it is gone now.

So, if you start having some strange symptoms, do not hesitate to go in and get checked out. Just think about falling overboard while trying to net a fish. That ought to convince anyone who is "doctor shy" to get a quick checkup.

Just FYI. regards, richg99


----------



## edwonbass (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad you got it figured out and i'm glad you are OK. I too have been experiencing some dizzy spells. My doctor seems to think that they are the result of migraines. Funny thing is, I don't really have a headache when this occurs. It seems to only be happening in the cold weather months. My job is driving a truck for an entertainment lighting company so it can be scary when this happens. I hope I never have to deal with this while on the water.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah, when the internist, who I respect and trust, couldn't figure it out....I was surprised that the cardiologist was messing with the meds that I had been taking for a while. Just shows that a second opinion is often worthwhile, I guess.

richg99


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 27, 2017)

Very important for people of all ages to wear a life vest of some sort when out alone (not a bad idea even when with another, a mid sized person fully clothed is hard as hell to pull back into any boat let alone a little tin one.

Glad you found the problem before it was too late, you could have been driving and gotten killed or worse. What in the world were you doing not eating for 16+ plus hours? I say this as I would a personal friend, WTF were you thinking? Take care of you, who else is going to?

I don't know you, but all the same don't want to lose you, stay healthy my friend, stay healthy.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks. Re not eating....Well it was unusual. I could probably fast one or two days a week and I'd still weigh too much. Ha Ha.

If I ate dinner the night before at 6 pm...And then skipped breakfast...That"s where the 16 hours came from. I don't like to eat too much before I fish. Kind of over-did it this time. Should have had a liquid breakfast, at least. Richg99


----------



## KMixson (Feb 27, 2017)

A couple of years ago I fainted at work. I was working on a truck outside in the heat and when I finished the job I went inside the office where it was air conditioned getting ready to go home. Standing there I passed out. They called an ambulance and after looking me over they said I had a case of heat exhaustion. From then on I make sure to take a break every so often to get re-hydrated and cooled off no matter how much they are pushing me to get the job done right this minute.


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 27, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Thanks. Re not eating....Well it was unusual. I could probably fast one or two days a week and I'd still weigh too much. Ha Ha.
> 
> If I ate dinner the night before at 6 pm...And then skipped breakfast...That"s where the 16 hours came from. I don't like to eat too much before I fish. Kind of over-did it this time. Should have had a liquid breakfast, at least. Richg99


At least bring something out on the boat with you, once you drop your line have a piece of fruit or a thermos of soup, some crackers or something.

Not trying to pick on your age but it matters. I'm 54 and think I can do things my God son does, he's 30. He's strong and I have an office job, I notice right away when we try and move something.

One of my salt water fishing buddies that retired from my job and is now in his 70's but very active, he's noticeably slower in his thinking and actions, I have to remind him all the time to put on his damned life jacket, shooting the inlet can get dicey and he thinks he's never going to go over. LMBO, God I hope he doesn't because if he does I'm tying a rope around his fat ass and pulling him to shore, no way I'd be able to lift him into a boat in calm seas let alone a rolling sea.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Feb 28, 2017)

Lets all hope it was just a matter of not eating... sounds like you got it figured out with change in meds.

Had similar thing happen to me, fainted for no apparent reason. Went to Doc, after tests, Doc said I had a "Vasovagal episode". In me case, it is related to H.S.P. <a form of M.S.> Medication helps, but still have 1-2 episodes a year, passing out for no apparent reason.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Mar 26, 2017)

Happened in my early 40's, Severe Vertigo. 3 Doctors later and Thousands of $$$$$$$ in tests, Cupola Othisis. Its an inner ear problem, ENT Doc knew what it was right away. No more problems for 25+ years.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 26, 2017)

It's been a month now. No dizzy spells. Just the change in meds fixed it. 

Amazing how many things affect us in different ways...all with similar symptoms.

richg99


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 26, 2017)

A win for one of the Good Guys! =D> 

Glad to hear it Rich!


----------



## rotus623 (Mar 27, 2017)

Do some research on BPPV and the Epley's maneuver. Just food for thought, as medication doesnt always solve the issue itself.


----------

